# Vultee 72 Vengeance



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)

Prototype


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2015)

Any minute now a light will go on in Andy's house, telling him someone posted a pic of a Vengeance


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2015)

That's the first time I've seen a pic of the prototype.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not sure that is the prototype per-se. I believe it is a later modified engine test bed.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2015)

rochie said:


> Any minute now a light will go on in Andy's house, telling him someone posted a pic of a Vengeance



Ah, my daily dose of vengeance porn, awesome! 



Capt. Vick said:


> I'm not sure that is the prototype per-se. I believe it is a later modified engine test bed.


Agreed. My guess would be either the XA-31B or XA-31C which were converted engine test bed aircraft. I don't know which one is shown in that second pic because that's the first time I've seen a picture of one before. Can anyone ID the engine type?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2015)

That scoop on top would drive me nuts!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2015)

Berlin Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2015)

My favorite V-72 picture.  (From "American Secret Pusher Fighters of World War II: XP-54, XP-55, and XP-56" by Gerald Balzer)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Vultee A-31C-1-VN "Vengeance" # 41-31099 assigned to the RAF under the name "Vengeance" Mk.III (A-31) with registration FB969. Unknown location and exact date. No visible Sqn index membership. This may be either the 82 Sqn, 110 Sqn who either were equipped with this type of aircraft in the Far East from October 1942. Two other Sqn will be equipped later, the 45 and 84 Sqn


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)

Vultee RA-35B, originally built as a Vengeance IV, serial FD134, for the Royal Air Force, but transferred to the USAAF on Aug 16th, 1944. The photos in this series were taken after a takeoff accident at the 91th's base in Bassingbourne, England on December 9th, 1944. The pilot was a Karl W. Thompson. 322nd BS was at Bassingbourne as part of the 91st BG. Karl W. Thompson was the 322nd's commander at the time, with MAJ Richards, the squadron's ops officer, as his passenger. The flaps apparently malfunctioned (torque tube sheared/disconnected?) and the aircraft rolled left shortly after liftoff.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2015)

That's no way to treat a Vengeance!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2015)

Vengeance D.B. MK IV Double Cyclone, December 1944


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2015)

Vultee A-31


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2015)

Some pics from an old magazine...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Jun 9, 2015)

Cool pic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice! Hopefully it's getting delivered to my house


----------



## rochie (Jan 22, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Nice! Hopefully it's getting delivered to my house


you busy today Andy, took you 2 hrs to notice that pic had been posted ?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 22, 2016)

smart a*se!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Not bad at all.!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 23, 2016)

Official caption "To enable the much slower and less capable P-51 to stay in formation, this Vengeance had a fly at just above stalling speed. A great feat by the mighty Vengeance pilot"





True story...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2016)

New to me!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2016)

French one, VENGEANCE A35B N°131200 GB 1/32 BASE D AGADIR 1945 CRASH

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2016)

The next kite with 13 for Jan.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2016)

13 you said...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2016)

Sweet.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2017)

A-35


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

WWII VULTEE A-35 VENGEANCE DIVE BOMBER 8x10 SILVER HALIDE PHOTO PRINT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

WWII: VENGEANCE D. B MK. IV DOUBLE CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: VENGEANCE D. B MK. IV DOUBLE CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 327 Vultee V-72 Vengeance MK II- RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 327 Vultee V-72 Vengeance MK II- RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

VULTEE VENGEANCE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VULTEE VENGEANCE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d07000/8d07000/8d07076v.jpg



Nashville, Tennessee 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d07000/8d07000/8d07077v.jpg



Nashville, Tennessee 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d07000/8d07000/8d07079v.jpg



Nashville, Tennessee 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d07000/8d07000/8d07080v.jpg



Nashville, Tennessee 1942


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d07000/8d07000/8d07096v.jpg



Nashville, Tennessee 1942


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d00000/8d00200/8d00290v.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d07000/8d07100/8d07199v.jpg


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d00000/8d00200/8d00295v.jpg



Nashville, Tennessee 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d00000/8d00200/8d00298v.jpg



Nashville, Tennessee 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2021)

Excellent.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2022)

AN838















R.A.F: NORTHROP ENGINE INSPECTION B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for R.A.F: NORTHROP ENGINE INSPECTION B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2022)




----------

